# Cams??



## 1997NissanD21 (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone put a performace cam in a ka24e engine?? its expensive but i wanna know if i can get some infor on it. this is what have been looking at: http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.htmli. part number c404.h down the screen a little ways. thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

O&J Performance :: KA24E/DE Parts :: KA24E :: Engine :: Camshaft :: KA24E Camshafts Hyd-Lifters


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1997NissanD21 said:


> this is what have been looking at: http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/cam_corner.htmli. part number c404.h down the screen a little ways. thanks


This particular cam requires the cam towers to be milled; that's to compensate for the smaller cam lobe base circle. It's another expense to be added.

You might want to consider the milder grind, C.406, which doesn't require any milling plus it's more streetable.


----------



## 1997NissanD21 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks guys. O&J is alot cheaper! i talked to a local machine shop and he has never heard of milling the cam towers. He is going to look more into it to see if he can do somthing like this. but with the O&J doesnt look like i will have to do and milling thats a plus. the other thing thats got me. this thing doesnt have lifters. its cam to rocker arms right to valve stems?? thanks for the info. Also intrested in Pistons. looking for some more compression.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

1997NissanD21 said:


> thanks guys. O&J is alot cheaper! i talked to a local machine shop and he has never heard of milling the cam towers. He is going to look more into it to see if he can do somthing like this. but with the O&J doesnt look like i will have to do and milling thats a plus. the other thing thats got me. this thing doesnt have lifters. its cam to rocker arms right to valve stems?? thanks for the info. Also intrested in Pistons. looking for some more compression.



Actually the KA24E does have hydraulic lifters. They are called "lash adjusters" and are located in the end of each rocker as it sits right above each valve stem.










-Roger


----------



## 1997NissanD21 (Jan 31, 2012)

your right i was wrong. i did some more research and found out about lash adjusters. i was looking for a lifter like out of a chevy 350 or somthing. but got it now. now on the O&J site says they have s stage 2 hydrolic lifters is this the acual cam or a set of lash adjusters?? and will this change the idle any. then is the lift and duration the same for intake and exhaust?? thanks jim


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

O&J sell both hydraulic and mechanical. mechanical ones are the ones that need to be adjusted frequently and are meant more for racing applications. the page is for the cams, lifters are extra. do some searching on the site, give them a call. 

for those cams yes its the same for lift and duration on intake and exhaust. 

Ultimate KA24E Cam Thread - Nissan 240SX Forums


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

1997NissanD21 said:


> your right i was wrong. i did some more research and found out about lash adjusters. i was looking for a lifter like out of a chevy 350 or something. but got it now. now on the O&J site says they have s stage 2 hydraulic lifters is this the actual cam or a set of lash adjusters?? and will this change the idle any. then is the lift and duration the same for intake and exhaust?? thanks jim


Typically Stage 1, 2, 3, etc., are the different performance levels of camshafts.

Here are a few cams numbers, and performance descriptions from the web site listed earlier.

*PDM Racing and Colt Cams are pleased to announce 4 different versions of the popular KA24E single overhead cam, that is popular in the 1989 and 1990 Nissan 240SX, and many of their hardbody pickup trucks. 

Stock Cams: Intake 251 degrees duration, .415 lift; Exhaust 258 degrees duration, .415 lift.

C.406 - mild performance upgrade, that wakes up any stock engine with good emissions results, and good in automatics. {Intake 260 degrees duration, .424 valve lift, Exhaust 268 degrees duration, .441 valve lift.} 

C404.H - Strong performer, with good midrange pull to redline. O.K. with automatics. Our strongest seller with the most smiles! {Intake 268 degrees duration, .441 valve list, Exhaust 272 degrees duration, .447 valve lift.} (note: requires cam towers to be milled .025") 

C.404.HTurbo - Turbo profile for the 12 valve KA. Same strong performance as our naturally aspirated C404 cam, but designed with less overlap to ease with the exhaust valves on a turbo motor. Very good good midrange pull to redline. Intake 268 degrees duration, .441 valve list, Exhaust 272 degrees duration, .447 valve lift.} (note: requires cam towers to be milled .025")

C.411.H - Full race - not very streetable, and requires stiffer valve springs, computer re-programming and possible injector and fuel pump upgrades. Not a bolt-in cam, and not recommended for street use. {Intake 300 degrees duration, .506 valve lift, Exhaust .300 degrees duration, .506 valve lift. (note: requires cam towers to be milled .060")*

-Roger


----------



## 1997NissanD21 (Jan 31, 2012)

sweet. thanks for all the info. i order a gasket kit and all bearing and getting the head resurfaced. going to bore it 20 over. and get a cam from O&J performace. should be a sweet little motor when all put together. i was kinda looking for a cam that gave it a little bit of a rough idle but... im think im going to be happy with the stage 2 cam.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

post up some numbers when your done. I haven't gotten around to the cam yet so I'm interested in the actual numbers.


----------

